# plaster walls need adhesive to hang?



## silasraven (Nov 6, 2011)

bump due to so many trolls, o and in some case that you fell the need to kanifshinfit to yourself. what you can browse and not leave a simple remark even if you dont have an answer, cant strike a convo if you cant relate, i really hope humans learn to speak with all this fancy towers and glistening screens

I've tried putting nails and thumb tacks in the walls, bent under 30 seconds every time. I'm in a rental and would love fabric work all over the place just cant find the right adhesive to put on the wall that can hold fabric. any idea gravity is a killer, i cant fill my walls fast enough with pictures. its taking to long and my fabric is plentiful. so what kind of tape or something can i use?


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

First, call your landlord and ask permission to do this. _It is his house_.

Go to a wallpaper store and ask one of the sales associates for assistance. Explain what you are trying to do. Make sure to tell them that you are RENTING and that you need an adhesive that will allow the fabric to be taken off the wall WITHOUT DAMAGING THE WALL at a later date. Make sure the adhesive completely washes off the wall as well. 

Then, when you get home, test the adhesive with a small piece of the fabric (4" square?) on the side wall inside of a closet or somewhere else inconspicuous. Leave it for a few weeks or a month and check to see if it comes off without damaging the wall. 

If your walls are made of old plaster, it might absorb the adhesive causing the fabric to not adhere in patchy areas. Ask the sales associate what kind of primer to put on the wall to hopefully prevent this. If it's really old plaster, you may have to do several coats of primer. 

Good luck!

BTW, what does "kanifshinfit" mean?


----------



## silasraven (Nov 6, 2011)

gma2rjc said:


> First, call your landlord and ask permission to do this. _It is his house_.
> 
> Go to a wallpaper store and ask one of the sales associates for assistance. Explain what you are trying to do. Make sure to tell them that you are RENTING and that you need an adhesive that will allow the fabric to be taken off the wall WITHOUT DAMAGING THE WALL at a later date. Make sure the adhesive completely washes off the wall as well.
> 
> ...


its a pretty word for *****ing, can-ip-sion-fit
now im pretty sure it wont make a difference from what ive just heard. this house was built in the 1850-1900 its falling apart not bad but here and there. the landlord/ agent doesnt even give a **** about the damage to this house. quite funny. so many busted windows and the ac doesnt properly keep your house cold or warm unless you tape up the windows. but good call. ill check that out.


----------

